# My Userme Has Changed?



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi,

ive not been around for quite some time. when i left my username was Lukeg.. however now appears to be Lukeg1436114759?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Your right it does seem to be likeg1436114759


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

fcuk sake mate, i was just about to change mine to the exact same name


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Lukeg1436114759 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ive not been around for quite some time. when i left my username was Lukeg.. however now appears to be Lukeg1436114759?


 Is that your prisoner number?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

There is another Lukeg on the system, he joined in 2011 ... doesn't appear to have been very active

You may want to pm @Hera


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> fcuk sake mate, i was just about to change mine to the exact same name


 This had me n the woman crying :lol:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Just says Lukeg on mine


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Your right it does seem to be likeg1436114759


 Spot on, exactly what I was thinking.......


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Lukeg1436114759 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ive not been around for quite some time. when i left my username was Lukeg.. however now appears to be Lukeg1436114759?


 I'll fix that for you now.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@Lukeg Sorted


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

